# art studio advice needed...



## rickwtexas (Apr 11, 2018)

I just rented a small studio (approx 15x18), concrete floor, french doors, one window.. nothing else inside (so no sink/water)... it's not far from my house so going back and forth is not an issue... but how do I furnish it?*

The reason I did this is because I was gifted 56 canvases, many as large as 5'x4' and my home situation just can't handle large. I just started oils also, so this studio is strictly for large canvases and oil. I'd like to get right it the first time, so I'm looking for advice on what I should furnish it with. I can't decide should I get carpet or pads, how to handle the 8' bulbs in ceiling, etc. I'll probably build a floor to ceiling drying rack... I have no idea. I'm sure I'll be carrying brushes back and forth for cleaning.*But I have no clue what kind of easels to get, how many, table/chairs, couch, rugs, lighting, supplies, etc. I do normally stand while painting, but I have also never attacked anything bigger than 22x30. I imagine this will be a weekend "escape" for 6-9 hours each day. 

I just started with oils 3 weeks ago, and I only started painting/drawing 9 months ago, so this will be immersion. Any advice is appreciated.*First oil attached, this is probably typical of what I will be doing.


----------



## amyo (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi! I really like your painting. 

I’m used to painting on a shoe string so I take a minimalistic approach to supplies and furnishings. Here is a list of what I consider necessary:

Easle (adjustable to accommodate large canvas, I found an excellent one on craigs list, also available at any art store for full price);

Tall table(s) and stool with a back (I use my dad’s old drafting table from the 70s with stool). I think its best that the stool and table(s) are tall, but more importantly, you want them close the the same height with the table(s) slightly taller so you don’t end up slouched for hours reaching for your paints (pay attention to your posture when you are sitting for hours at a time! I know once I start I can get drawn in for very long periods of time without taking a break). I like the big drafting table on one side and a small table with my pallet on the other.

I use odor free turpenoid to clean the brushes (you don’t need a sink, just put the used turpenoid in a sealed container and take it home to dispose of properly).

Paints, brushes, canvas (or wood), linseed oil and gesso. If you don’t have anything to store them in I recommend a fishing tackle box, way cheaper than an art-specific one.

Paint pallet with a sealable lid to keep paints fresh between uses (I drape a wet paper towel over the paints before sealing, that step may not work without a sink).

Paper towels and a trash can.

Drying rack (I found a used cabinet door drying rack from a wood shop for a $40, it holds 50 canvases, you can also make a rack like you are planning no problem).

Proper lighting (I use a desk lamp on a shelf above the drafting table). Place your easle with canvas exposed to where the best light is coming from in the room. A window or maybe the french doors or a spot where the overhead light doesn’t create shadows.

If you are allowed to get paint on the floor you don’t need to cover it (you can always get a used rug at a thrift store that you don’t mind getting paint on).

Hope this helps, have fun painting!

Amy


----------



## amyo (Dec 17, 2018)

Forgot pallet knife a brush cleaning container (could be the same as the used turpenoid container, but I like one made for brushes with the ridges in the bottom and holes on the sides for drying brushes).


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

You can place used brushes in water, preferably with detergent in it. In that way there's no need to go back to the house and clean them all the time. This strange brush-cleaning habit among artists perhaps derives from the times when almost all artists were poor, and couldn't afford many brushes.

Soon there will be only LED lamps in people's homes, so you should buy LED lamps "warm white", so that you paint in the same light in which the paintings will be admired.


----------

